# instalaciones eléctricas con conmutables



## puerto (May 1, 2006)

Mi pregunta es la siguiente, si me pueden pasar un diseño (dibujo) y la explicación de como funciona un circuito con conmutables, por ejemplo en un sótano hay un bombillo, foco ó lámpara y hay dos interruptores uno arriba de la escalera y otro al final de ella cuando activo uno de los interruptores por ejemplo se enciende el bombillo, y al activar o presionar el otro interruptor se apaga el bombillo.

Bueno mi pregunta es como es el diseño de ese circuito (el del sótano), cómo funciona?, cual es el diagrama, como se conecta el conmutable en este caso, que hace el conmutable, para que sirve?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Chispas (May 1, 2006)

bien un conmutador es un componente que tiene 3 contactos, uno comun y otros dos, este componente tiene 2 posiciones:












aunque para que sepas mejor como se hace todos esto y quieres sabes mas de elctricidadte doy varios links:
http://adigital.pntic.mec.es/~aramo/circu/circu.htm

http://roble.pntic.mec.es/csoto/circuito.htm

http://www.electronica2000.com/

http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/electronicayelectricidad/

http://olmo.pntic.mec.es/jmarti50/portada/


----------

